# Urgent Short Term Let Asap



## spquigley (Jun 28, 2007)

COSTA DE SOL AREA 

We have made a few trips from the UK but not sure where we want to be based. As you will appreciate its difficult to get a true picture where you want to settle until you are living there and out of holiday mode. Therefore we are looking for approx three month contract to start with. We want to get a true feel for the area and have a good opportunity to explore different parts before commiting to an eleven month contract. 

If anyone knows of any apartments that are reasonable in cost to start ASAP please let me know. Main critera is it must have phone connection as need use of internet. 

Thanks for taking time to read my message 

Sharon


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

Smart of you to try it out first. If you are happy with the place after three months, I think you should try it for a full year before buying a place (if that's your intention).


----------



## ellenjoan (Jun 17, 2007)

I know a few places in El Campello (one is a one bedroom, the other 2 bedroom appartment: both with seaview, owners are people I know)...
If you want to know more, let me know !

In the meantime look to the website of elcampello
It s located near Alicante, has micro-climate ( means good temperatures all year round, ...)

Eva


----------



## spquigley (Jun 28, 2007)

*Hotels Around Mijas Costa/calahonda*

Hi thanks for the information but we are looking to rent Costa de Sol
Mijas Costa area.

It seems to be difficult to get a reasonable 3 month let during the summer period. Because we have been searching from the UK we were not prepared to commit to a 11 month contract without having seen the place so hence looking for a short term to start with but we have decided to stay in a hotel whilst we look for long term and also be able to move straight in once we find somewhere

If any one knows of reasonable priced hotels they would recommend whilst we search please let me know 

Thanks very much
Thanks
Sharon


----------



## algorfa (May 12, 2007)

spquigley said:


> COSTA DE SOL AREA
> 
> We have made a few trips from the UK but not sure where we want to be based. As you will appreciate its difficult to get a true picture where you want to settle until you are living there and out of holiday mode. Therefore we are looking for approx three month contract to start with. We want to get a true feel for the area and have a good opportunity to explore different parts before commiting to an eleven month contract.
> 
> ...


Hi Sharon,

Have a look on damattpropertyspain.co.uk they have a rentals section and you can select from there, just put in the dates and off you go.

Dave


----------



## Lorayne (Aug 1, 2007)

what budget sharon? it is not really easy to get internet connection for 3 month stay. i have one apratment with a phone line you can use dial up temporarily.


----------



## Sandra (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi, we have an apartment in Costa Azahar (Castellón area), in the resort Marina D´or. I know it´s not the area you are looking for but it´s cheaper than Costa del Sol. The apartment will be ready around end of this year. It has 2 bedrooms, 2nd line of beach, 2nd floor, very sunny, whirl tub, totally furnished, kitchen fully equiped with all appliances. Garage with direct access to the apartment, private storage room, communal swimming pool and gardens, very nice. The price per month for 1 year rental is 600 € (community cost included in the price). Water and electricity costs at your expense. You can contact me for further details: (34) 626 20 50 84. My name is Sandra.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sandra said:


> Hi, we have an apartment in Costa Azahar (Castellón area), in the resort Marina D´or. I know it´s not the area you are looking for but it´s cheaper than Costa del Sol. The apartment will be ready around end of this year. It has 2 bedrooms, 2nd line of beach, 2nd floor, very sunny, whirl tub, totally furnished, kitchen fully equiped with all appliances. Garage with direct access to the apartment, private storage room, communal swimming pool and gardens, very nice. The price per month for 1 year rental is 600 € (community cost included in the price). Water and electricity costs at your expense. You can contact me for further details: (34) 626 20 50 84. My name is Sandra.


Yes for chriissake you already told us twice


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes for chriissake you already told us twice


 LOL

Yep i spotted that also ...


----------



## tweety5 (Nov 10, 2007)

i have a one bed apartment in playa flamenca its near all amenities and close to all internet facilities, be very hard getting an apt or house with internet/phone provided


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tweety5 said:


> i have a one bed apartment in playa flamenca its near all amenities and close to all internet facilities, be very hard getting an apt or house with internet/phone provided


Well I have loads, with or without internet .... but the OP was looking urgently last June so I'm guessing we wont be hearing from him


----------

